# HEI to Pertronix Ignitor III and Flamethrower III



## toxic (Jul 17, 2007)

Long time lurker, only my second post in as many years, but I finally needed to turn to the experts here for some help. Long story short, when I had the motor rebuilt in my 68, I let the shop convince me to convert to HEI. 

Now, no knocks on the HEI, it does what I need it to, but it is a horrible eyesore to me everytime I look under the hood, and my tach won't work with it, so I took the original distributor and replaced the internals with the ignitor 3, and purchased a flamethrower 3 as well. 

My question is: what kind of hassle is it going to be for me to replace the HEI distributor now with my new desired setup? From what I've read, it seems as though since the pertronix needs 12V and the HEI did as well, that wiring shouldn't be too bad, but what else am I missing? 

Thanks in advance for any words some more experienced goat herders out there might be able to pass on.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

A coil? Wire the hot from the HEI to the - side of the coil, hot goes to the dizzy, or visa verca. HEI is an eyesore? I love HEI's and think they are a salvation from points. HEI's are maintenance free and if it goes bad it's either the module or rotor shorting out, easy peasy.. I swap HEI's into everything, and will never go back, don't care about original myself.
You can get a converter to get the tach working.
Like using an MSD box, if it breaks down, I want to know I can go in any autozone and get the parts to fix it right now.


----------



## toxic (Jul 17, 2007)

The Flamethrower is the coil...the electronic mod should be relatively maintenance free once it's set up and if anything goes wrong easy to replace.

Why add more stuff under the hood (converter) if I don't have to?

Just proves different guys like different things. Any others?


----------



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

I use the ignter 2 in a car and it was an easy install. two wires to the coil, when correctly installed they seem to work fine, I have had it in another car for five years with no problems.
I am also doing the same swap in our 65, making way for a tri power, one day.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Shouldn't be hard. Start with the #1 cylinder at TDC and mark the position of the dizzy, (should be about one o'clock position) and then match your regular dizzy to that same position. Remember a Pontiac dizzy runs counterclockwise. Then just follow all the instructions in the Pertronix kit.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If your going from HEI to the original points style distributer you will need the old style cap, rotor, and wires as well.


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

I want to update my 1971 to an electronic ignition. I'm a little confused in thoughts to choosing either the HEI or a PerTronix. Can one put a Pertronix on to the HEI?

Any thoughts and/or recommendations. I want a high performing engine. No racing ambitions. Ignitor I, II, III? 

For anyone interested, here is a gallery my GTO that I picked up last week.. https://picasaweb.google.com/awayjig/1971GTO#

Thanks in advance, Dan


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

jigaway said:


> Can one put a Pertronix on to the HEI?


?? A pertronix converts a points distributor to electronic ignition, the HEI is an electronic ignition. The HEI came out in 74, so right at the end of the GTO run. Or was it 72, I tried to google, but can't find it.
I got a tripower intake for my 66, so may have to go to the pertronix myself. I buy the new HEI's in the box for $60, love em, work great, all new with adjustable vac advance.


----------



## toxic (Jul 17, 2007)

Dan, the Pertronix was designed to give HEI-style performance (no setting of points, adaptive dwell, electronic distribution, etc) while retaining a stock look in your engine. 

It's an either/or with Pertronix and HEI.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

HEI was in 1974.


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

Anyone have an opinion on which brand of HEI to go with? Lots out there with varying prices.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

It really depends on if you have room or if you are looking for stock. GM HEI is by far the best as long as you don't mind looks of them and have room. The components inside that go bad are cheap and can be found anywhere. Even in junk yards as all GM cars from model year 75 to 83 used the same 4 pin system. I believe even the v6 used the same module and only the pick up coil is different.. Only the lower housing that goes in the block and the length of the inner shaft are different. All the guts are identical. So if you are stuck out on a cruise and something goes bad, a hand full of basic tools, any parts store, and less then $50 and you are running again.

The after market ones do fill a void. If you can not run the bigger diameter dissy because of space or you just have to have it look stock.

I like the pertronix, but going to the parts store is out and it is a lot more money to replace if it goes bad. They are very durable so don't be afraid of them. I have a mallory unilite and it just gave up. They are easy to install but every so often you can fry the light in it with to much voltage. I.E. jump starts. They are expensive and just like the pertronix when it dies. It is a whole new unit and full price again for them.

There are after market modules for the HEI that limits revs and increase spark that replace the stock HEI module


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Per the pros, you want to limit total advance to 35 degrees, while stock HEI's go to 44. The davis DUI unit is a nice unit for about $200. A new stock HEI dist with a billet base can be bought for $60 on ebay. I run the ebay unit on 3 of my cars, they do good, could use some upgrades for performance.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

If you decide on a Pertronix, keep the old points and condenser and put them in your glove box. Might keep you from being stranded somewhere.


----------



## EP Goat (Dec 18, 2008)

*HEI or?*

I too am thinking about an HEI for my newly rebuilt to stock 69-428 for my 69 GTO. it will run 9.5 to1. I am looking for the stock look but will be ok with a HEI. Using a slight upgrade Comp cam-1100-5700 rpms.


----------

